# Knife sharpening...



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Just bought a new toy, it's an "Edge Pro" I got the apex 3. I'm thinking it's where lansky got their idea for the little set. I was looking at these many years back, I finally broke down and bought one. I have to say it works like a dream. My only complaint is when I reprofiled a blade I hadn't read the directions and the knife lays in it's own grit and marred the side just a touch. I'll hit it on the buffing wheel and be fine though. The "apex 3" comes with 5 stones 120, 220, 400, 600, & 1000 grit. It also came with a very fine ceramic rod. (12" I think) I have a 1" x 42" belt sander I have a leather belt for and "strope" the edge with after I finish with the stones. It put an unbelievable edge on my knife, just about scary sharp. BTW I was sharpening a Spyderco Endura with ZDP-189 steel (64 Rockwell) it took a little time but seem no problem for the edge pro. For those that haven't seen one before here's a youtube link.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Grandma always used the concrete steps on the back of the house.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's is a fancy sharpener... I am still in the dark ages, and use a lansky.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a stone and I am AWFUL. Just can't get it down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Concrete! LOL That had to make a pretty edge! 

Nothing wrong with a Lansky AZ, I own one myself. Just a new toy I was wanting to show off! 

Hard to be consistant with just a stone, but possible. That's how my dad taught me when I was little.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She still had all her fingers LOL. Her and Grandpa butchered many a hog and cow and that's all she ever did,


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That looks a lot easier to use than the Lansky system. I have the same problem, just can't keep the same angle free hand.

What is the price tag on that one?

My grandma had a flat rock in her kitchen drawer that I found once. Asked her why she kept a rock in the drawer and she said that was how she kept here knifes sharp.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

They go from $165 for the apex 1 on up depending on the model, thats basically how many different grit stones you want with it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I use the spiderco sharpener with the triangler cermeic sticks and it works very well.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Still real old school using an oil stone with a course and fine side and for me a high carbon

steel blade will take a better edge. Coat it with a little vegetable oil after using it and it will

never rust.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Think this will be a Christmas present for me , but the wifes kitchen knives will become better than new. Thx for the link Yote, created a shortcut on my desktop for when I get one. Might start to keep bandaids in the kitchen too LOL


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Yotehntr said:


> Nothing wrong with a Lansky AZ, I own one myself. Just a new toy I was wanting to show off!


I just got the set myself and it's pretty awesome. Great edge the first time using it. Working my way through the stable one or two a night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Singlesix has given me a stone from he brought from Japan, it's 1000 grit. I'm gonna have to google how to best use it or learn to read Japanese. I looked on the bottom and it says domo arigato misuta Roboto


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

domo arigato misuta Roboto......don't cut your frickin fingers...........lol

I think Styx must have printed the label........


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok ok ok, we are starting to show our age; lets refrain and act normal. :really:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This *is* normal.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Singlesix has given me a stone from he brought from Japan, it's 1000 grit. I'm gonna have to google how to best use it or learn to read Japanese. I looked on the bottom and it says domo arigato misuta Roboto


 Thank you very much Mr. Robot - Japanese song


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Makes it easy doesn't it boxer!


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Yotehntr said:


> Makes it easy doesn't it boxer!


I have nothing to compare it to but it works like a charm. Sharp, controlled, uniform.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I guess I will go ahead and show my age. I use an old school Work Sharp knife and tool sharpener.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

looks like a nice sharpener . I've used a lanski for years and like it . I don't let my knives get to dull,so, mostly only have to touch up my knives with a steel.bought a work sharp a couple years ago , and if you have a knife that is in horrible condition it will put an edge back on it very quickly, but I only use mine on , neglected knives. mostly when sharpening for others.


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

I start out with diamond stones and finish with ceramic . For my woodcarving tools I like a piece of leather with a bit of compound glued to my toolbox . Gets the edge right back.


----------

